# Proud new owners - Rapido 9066DF



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

We have just exchanged our Burstner for a Rapido and are so very pleased with it (although we are overnighting at the Dealers and haven't driven it yet). We had a very thorough handover and have spent the last couple of hours checking everything.

The Dealers have some outer thermal screens on offer at £135. Does this seem reasonable. I've looked on the net but cant find anywhere to compare prices. Any pointers re the screens would be great.

We are so happy.

Just one thing - there are two lights in the cab area underneath the drop down bed (great for reading) but they only come on for about 7 mins then go off for 40 mins then come back on again for 7 mins etc. They get v hot so assume they must overheat and come back on when cooled down. Any suggestions?

Chris and Graham


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Chris and Graham dont know about the lights but i got an external silver screens for £120 but i did pick it up from their factory in Cleckheaton(not far for me) but i think they were £135 delivered.According to many on here they are supposed to be the best we are really pleased with ours,enjoy your new motorhome take care.


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

Dear travelsRus
Good luck with your purchase. I do not know about the screens, I use the internal concertina screens.

As for the lights, they are essentially "cab" lights and are supplied from the starter battery, so they designed to go off after a period of time to avoid running the battery down if you left them on permanently.

They get hot because they are 10 watt halogen lamps.

I hope that this helps. happy travels - we love ours although I am worried about the medical at 70 in three years time as I have heart problems. I have just weighed it (I have the 160 engine with manual gearbox) and I am 1860 kg on the front axle with full fuel and water tanks and full gas bottles but no passenger, all goods removed from van except jack, pump and spare wheel). Only allowed 1850 kg on front axle. Total weight 3680 kg. I have had the vehicle replated to 3850 kg. The 160 engine makes the front much heavier and we have much extra equipment built in.

rogerandveronica


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

IMHO.........External SILVERSCREENS are by far the best way to go.

£135 ex stock from a dealer seems reasonable if the are genuine Silverscreens brand. We got ours only slightly used on eBay for £55 but guess we were quite lucky to find them.


----------

